# Thailand cookbook PHAIDON



## harrison92 (Sep 2, 2019)

The food of Thailand is renowned the world over for its distinctive blend of hot, sour, sweet, and salty flavors, and Thailand: The Cookbook is the definitive guide to this much-loved cuisine.

Containing 500 recipes ranging from simple snacks and drinks to curries, stir-fries, and elaborate desserts, _Thailand: The Cookbook_ shares the familiar - Massaman Curry, Phat Thai - as well as the less familiar - Pandan Pudding, Dragon Fruit Frappe - dishes of this vibrant and diverse country.

A series of introductory essays explore the fascinating history of Thai cuisine, as well as the remarkable regional differences. Helpful guidance on unusual ingredients and essential cooking techniques, meanwhile, guarantee that anyone can cook their favorite Thai dishes the authentic way.
i buy this book in my travel in thailand and a good suggestion for those interested in Asian cuisine.
Three years in the making, and involving exhaustive research and travel, Thailand: the cookbook is the work of author and celebrated photographer Jean-Pierre Gabriel. His breathtaking images of the Thai landscape, people, and food offer an unprecedented insight into Thai food culture.

Comprehensive and beautiful, _Thailand: The Cookbook_ is for cooks of all abilities and anyone who wants to experience the real Thailand.

*SPECIFICATIONS:*

*Format:* Hardback
*Size:* 270 x 180 mm (10 5/8 x 7 1/8 in) 
*Pages:* 528 pp
*Illustrations:* 200 illustrations 
*ISBN:* 9780714865294
source of this cookbook information : https://uk.phaidon.com/store/food-cook/thailand-the-cookbook-9780714865294/


----------

